# Which Diva has the best ASS?!



## TheStreakDestroyer (Jan 4, 2015)

From any ERA 

I like Trish Stratus ass, Kelly Kelly's got a fine one .. ummm Nikki got a nice one.. hmm .. Stacy keilber fuck those legs and ass back then.. who else we got hmm Lita, Paige so many nice asses


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

There's already a thread right below this on the first page about the same subject, but as I said before I have to answer Paige.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Current? Naomi, easily.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Trish butt was muscular. Didn't like it. I like Layla's!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Layla,Layla,Layla


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

In History?

Either: Trish Stratus or Mickie James
Current: Nikki Bella or Layla.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige, Layla, Lana


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon. I'd eat the corn out of her shit after Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## TheStreakDestroyer (Jan 4, 2015)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Stephanie McMahon. I'd eat the corn out of her shit after Thanksgiving dinner.


The Current one our the Younger one? or both?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Probably Layla for me.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

How many different threads can exist asking the exact same question?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

TheStreakDestroyer said:


> Townes Van Zandt said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie McMahon. I'd eat the corn out of her shit after Thanksgiving dinner.
> ...


You know her butt is just wide but flat right?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Layla
Lana
Eva


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

sable

special mentions-nikki bella,lana, layla, paige, madison rayne (i know shes not a diva but still)


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

MERPER said:


> How many different threads can exist asking the exact same question?


This has gotta be the 10th thread about this in the last month.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd say it's between 
Paige









&

Alexa Bliss


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

does extreme expose member brooke adams count? lol


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Alexa Bliss has the full ass package. :lol


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Naomi.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse Ouellet, Nikki Bella, Eva Marie, Layla El or Lita for me.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Paige and Alexa Bliss for me.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Stephanie McMahon old and young.

Truth be told, she's even better older. She's got that hot MILF thing going on.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Naomi easily.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Trish, Torrie, Stacy, Dawn Marie, Layla, Naomi, and the current best, Alexa Bliss...

I... I just can't choose.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

A recent one that I saw (not WWE though): *Ivelisse Velez* (Lucha Underground )


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Layla is the goat


----------



## Coyote Smith (Feb 22, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is definitely moving up in the Ass Rankings.

Layla is definitely up there with the all time greats.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Layla, Brooke, Mickie and Melina


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Nocturnal said:


> Layla is the goat


Stacy Keibler's is also great.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

The Masked One said:


> A recent one that I saw (not WWE though): *Ivelisse Velez* (Lucha Underground )


Ivelisse and her Trios partner Son of Havok were both on Tough Enough with Steve Austin. So she counts as WWE


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Honorable mention Torrie Wilson aka The Queen


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

AJ married a pretty good one.

Seriously though probably Brooke or Alexa


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> Trish butt was muscular. Didn't like it. I like Layla's!!!!!


To me, ain't nothing better than a muscular, thick ass. But to each his own.

Currently? I'd say it's a toss up between Nikki, Naomi, Paige, Alexa, and Bayley. Seriously how has no one mentioned Bayley yet.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Alexa's ass is heavenly bliss. 



































As is Layla's 


































Plus Bayley's <3


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Not the best but pretty good...

Kelly Kelly


















Bonus with Maryse


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's Bayley, hands down.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Past: Trish, Mickie, Kelly Kelly, AJ, Layla, and Brooke 

Current: Paige, Amanda (tough enough), Alexa, Naomi, Bayley, and Nikki


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Alexa Bliss right now... it's phenomenal... unfortunately we'll never forget to see much of it as long as she is employed by WWE.

Hoping she realizes she will likely never get out of NXT and tries for another company that does allow their women to show more skin.


----------

